# Belly fat that just won't shift!!



## MXPILGRIM (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all, well this is my first thread. Thanks to all who give sound advice you're legends.

Not the largest guy but muscular and well toned. I Train 4 times a week with 30 mins of cardio (walking) at the end of my workout.

Good diet, Poriddge/Protien for breaky and the usual 3/4 meals a day, consiting of Chicken/Rice (75g) Veggies, Baked Potato's, Tuna, salads, you know guys the usual stuff.

Heres my problem...that annoying belly fat that you just can't shift! When I tense you can see my abbs but I still have a layer of fat over them. What do you reckon dudes???

Pilgrim.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i have the same problem. i think i should do more cardio and drink less beer, maby take less carbs and sugar but your diet looks ok so i would say more cardio.


----------



## MXPILGRIM (Oct 18, 2008)

ejcjf1 said:


> i have the same problem. i think i should do more cardio and drink less beer, maby take less carbs and sugar but your diet looks ok so i would say more cardio.


Think my age don't help. I'm 36. Started training again after 10 years off in March. Had a little extra weight around my gut but lost that within 6 weeks. I think I should do more ab work as I only train them once or twice a week. Come on guy's let us know your secrets!!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i think the only way to get your abs up is to diet and do cardio you could do all the sit ups in the world but if you have got a layre of fat on it they wont look good. this is the best board to get some ideas what to do. someone will have a good program


----------



## MXPILGRIM (Oct 18, 2008)

ejcjf1 said:


> i think the only way to get your abs up is to diet and do cardio you could do all the sit ups in the world but if you have got a layre of fat on it they wont look good. this is the best board to get some ideas what to do. someone will have a good program


There must be loadsa dudes out there with the same problem, p's me off!!


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

I reccon you're gonna have to up the cadrio from walking to something a little more intense cause to shift that fat most effectively you're gonna need to be in a calorific deficit. High intensity interval training is what you need (as long as your diet is pretty good). I used to do 3 sessions a week, a mixture of any of the following:

Monday - Rowing machine;

5 mins gentle warmup

1 minute interval going for it all out (more or less, should be finding it hard to keep up this intensity at the end of the minute)

3 minutes of very easy rowing (getting my breath back, letting my hr come right back down)

Repeat 1minute of high, 3 minutes low intensity 3 more times

Then end with a full 5 min taking it very easy.

Swimming; if you're into that you can do similar. Same as above but you're hard effort would be 1x25m length of flat out front crawl, and you'r rests are 3x25m lengths of easy breast stroke.

You can also do these running and cycling both in and out the gym. You will burn more calories overall and it will turn your body into a fat burning machine! :beer:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

wake up early n jog for 30mins before breakfast 3-4 x per week, that should help:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep... fasted steady state cardio works well i've found.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

leave the pies alone adam lol!! see you down the gym


----------



## BEEF CAKE (Dec 12, 2007)

My advice would be to up your cardio to a minimum of an hour a day everyday. I have lost 4 stone since Jan this year and whilst getting my diet in order helped a lot, the cardio work is what got my weight down, a lot of my weight was around my belly.

I do a minimum of an hour a day and if the weather is nice ill go for a 2 - 3 hour cycle once or twice a week.

You need to have a deficit in calories to loose the weight (im sure you know this). A good diet will stop you eating more calories than you need and the cardio will burn the calories to give you the deficit.

I can burn a minimum of 1000 and maximum of 1200 calories in one hour, it took me a while to build my fitness up but its easly done. Im loosing about 2lbs a week got another 2 stone to go before i hit my goal.

Whilst bb'ing and muslce burns calories it is not enough.


----------

